# Three Stooges theme - what instrument is this?



## NekujaK (Nov 3, 2019)

At 4:12, what is the instrument, or instruments, playing the melody? It sounds to me like possibly a combination of trumpet and children's voices, but I defer to keener ears. Thanks.


----------



## nolotrippen (Nov 12, 2019)

That's a fun question. You've got your basic bird whistles combined with flute trills. The voices are mimicking the Stooges (mostly Curly) nasal exclamations, just being sung in this case (can't find out if the Stooges actually performed this but I doubt it). Lower saxes and piccolo round out the masterpiece.


----------



## HeliaVox (Nov 17, 2019)

It sounds like a bird whistle percussion instrument. The melody is the trumpet section (@3? @2?) playing with the wah wah (plunger) mute. It sounds like the Baritone sax with a piccolo do finish the musical sentence. It's also the verse to the Civil War era song "Listen to the Mockingbid"


----------

